# I Think My Tiger Oscar Is Sick Or Dying



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

I have 2 tiger oscars that were bought at the same time about 3 months ago. Both were black with orange markings on their bodies. One of them is no longer black. It is a pale grey color similar to a traditional oscar. It also has not eaten for 2 days. It also seems like it has some battle damage to it's mouth. What should I do?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep the water clean and in good condotion. not eating for two days isn't that big of a deal...

You can also add melafix if you desire. Just be sure the water conditions are perfect...


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Keep the water clean and in good condotion. not eating for two days isn't that big of a deal...
> 
> You can also add melafix if you desire. Just be sure the water conditions are perfect...


I have been seeing some white poop in the tank, so I began treating it with metronidazole. When my other oscar was sick this seemed to do the trick. Also why the color change?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

he doesn't feel good. People get pale when we're sick.


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Good News The Oscar is almost back to it's regular color. I will let you all know when it starts to eat again.


----------

